# Lathe Tool Storage - QCTP Holder Storage



## Just for fun (May 8, 2022)

Made a few holders to mount my QCTP Holders on the back of the lathe.

Tim










I still need to do something with the DRO cables.


----------



## larry4406 (May 8, 2022)

Nice job!

Took me a minute to realize the pins of the holder engage the ends of the tool holder dovetails!

Are they roll pins pressed in place?


----------



## Just for fun (May 8, 2022)

larry4406 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Took me a minute to realize the pins of the holder engage the ends of the tool holder dovetails!
> 
> Are they roll pins pressed in place?



Yes exactly.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 8, 2022)

As you add more holders the weight starts to add up. You may need to add a brace to your back splash. I had to on mine because it began to sag.


----------



## Chewy (May 8, 2022)

I like the way you can add more holders.  I have a small tray on an angle at top of backsplash and it has just run out of room. I think I will see if I can incorporate your idea. My boring bars sitts on a small ledge 1/2 way up tthe back splash.  It is a major chip collector.  I like the way yours hang.


----------



## silence dogood (May 8, 2022)

Sliding holders. Brilliant.


----------



## Just for fun (May 8, 2022)

Thanks for the comments guys!



NCjeeper said:


> As you add more holders the weight starts to add up. You may need to add a brace to your back splash. I had to on mine because it began to sag.


 
I agree. That side of the back splash only has one bolt attaching it to the lathe.  I'm thinking of adding a brace and extending it up a bit above the back splash.  Moving the at least some of the cutting tools up there and building another holder for the tail stock tools that will be located just below the current cutting tools.

Tim


----------



## mksj (May 8, 2022)

Nicely done, and works out well that they are adjustable widths for different sized holders. I keep a single row of holders, and load it with those that I use most frequently as well as my chuck keys. I prefer to keep the boring bars in my roller cabinets as well as less frequently used tooling. I use the Harbor freight US General end cabinets that I added rollers to the base. It accommodates most of the other tooling/drills and chucks for the lathe. On the back side of the cabinet is racks that hold my 5C collets, and on the side is my live centers and QCTP wrench. I subsequently added a tray at the top of the tailstock cabinet for my oil cans for lubrication and cutting oil. As others have mentioned, there is significant weight to adding holders to the back splash, so you need to have more extended support on the splash shield to prevent flexing with multiple rows.  Different choices, depending on space and how you like to organize things. 

One mistake that I made was storing my smaller chucks on their side on rags in the cabinets, moisture will wick in and they will rust. So I always keep the chucks in the vertical position on their pins when not on the spindle, keep them well oiled and clean everything when changing them on the spindle. Also, many of the cutting oils will stain the exposed metal surfaces, so wipe everything with way oil at the end of the day.


----------



## Just for fun (May 9, 2022)

Mark,  Thanks for the pro tips!  You have a beautiful setup.

Tim


----------



## slow-poke (May 9, 2022)

My buddy 3D printed these for me


----------



## Boswell (May 9, 2022)

I also 3d Printed storage for my tool holders to mount on 80/20 extrusions.  they are slightly tilted up so that tools will not vibrate off.



here are a few mounted on the lathe



and then here is the overall setup. The 80/20 frame also hold a shop light right above the centerline of the lath. This seems to reduce glare and give plenty of light.


----------



## ConValSam (May 9, 2022)

Boswell said:


> here is the overall setup.


Looks fantastic!

Do you support the 80/20 frame with the lathe or is it bolted to the wall?


----------



## Just for fun (May 9, 2022)

@Boswell , Nice looking setup.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boswell (May 9, 2022)

ConValSam said:


> Do you support the 80/20 frame with the lathe or is it bolted to the wall?


it is bolted to the wall and the bottom horizonal 80/20 is adjusted to rest on the top of the splash guard


----------

